
Multiple gaming platforms hit with apparent DDoS attacks - adidash
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/01/multiple-gaming-platforms-hit-with-apparent-ddos-attacks/
======
Freestyler_3
EUW server of league of legends just went down 11:14 PM GMT

